# p5-XML-Parser not found



## cL0N31 (Jul 22, 2010)

polkit fails to install, complaining there's no p5-XML-Parser installed, however it's there... used portmaster to install stuff... there's a workaround: expunge the installed p5-XML-Parser and reinstall it directly by running make install... after that polkit sees the p5-XML-Parser correctly...

i filed the bug-report for that matter and was told to follow the upgrade procedures for perl from /usr/src/UPDATING ... it says there that i can upgrade from perl5.10 to perl5.12 ... i did that but the problem remains when using portmaster... can someone tell me how it is different to install a port using portmaster vs manual make install? because in this case these 2 methods produce different results

attached is some logs


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 22, 2010)

This problem occurs when upgrading Perl 5.10 -> Perl 5.12 under these circumstances: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=16001

When using packages anywhere during the upgrade, this exact error occurs.


----------



## cL0N31 (Jul 22, 2010)

note that the problem originally occurred without upgrading to 5.12... just reinstalled p5-XML-Parser through no package, works fine... the real problem as i see it is the p5-XML-Parser package


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 23, 2010)

The only problem I ever had with p5-XML-Parser was when upgrading perl 5.10 to 5.12 without compiling everything from source. It came up again and again. Other than that, it works and installs fine under 5.10 and 5.12.


----------

